# Amercian Cichlid ID Help



## Cichlid Softy Wales (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello Could Anyone Please ID This Cichlid Im Almost sure its a (vieja Species) i Think its vieja guttulatus

Thanks


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Cichlid Softy Wales said:


> i Think its vieja guttulatus


+1 I would think that, as well.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Think you may be right but moved to Paratheraps I think.
Be interested what the CA experts say. (Not me)


----------



## Skylinemp4 (Mar 28, 2013)

Check out Zonatus paratherap. I'm not an expert, but I do have a very similar fish. It looks to maybe be a male. This is a good reference to id paratheraps 
http://bigcichlids.6f.sk/upload/BACKROU ... 0VIEJA.jpg

Here's a good reference, of course yours isn't showing as much color. When they become hostile they darken up, and eyes turn white, they actually look quite scary. 
http://www.aquamojo.com/Gutty/Zonatum-678b.jpg


----------



## Cichlid Softy Wales (Feb 2, 2013)

Skylinemp4 said:


> Check out Zonatus paratherap. I'm not an expert, but I do have a very similar fish. It looks to maybe be a male. This is a good reference to id paratheraps
> http://bigcichlids.6f.sk/upload/BACKROU ... 0VIEJA.jpg
> 
> Here's a good reference, of course yours isn't showing as much color. When they become hostile they darken up, and eyes turn white, they actually look quite scary.
> http://www.aquamojo.com/Gutty/Zonatum-678b.jpg


Yeah It Does look Like that with all That colour Is Just Stunning


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Skylinemp4 said:


> Check out Zonatus paratherap. I'm not an expert, but I do have a very similar fish. It looks to maybe be a male. This is a good reference to id paratheraps
> http://bigcichlids.6f.sk/upload/BACKROU ... 0VIEJA.jpg
> 
> Here's a good reference, of course yours isn't showing as much color. When they become hostile they darken up, and eyes turn white, they actually look quite scary.
> http://www.aquamojo.com/Gutty/Zonatum-678b.jpg


First, it should be written as _Paratheraps zonatus_, not Zonatus paratherap. The species name is not first, nor is it capitalized. Second, I think the OP's fish is closer to _guttulatus_ than it is to _zonatus_, but to be honest, there are certain characteristics that make me suspect it could be a hybrid.

That first link has some great images, but does not clearly define which are described species and which are undescribed. It also includes species that don't belong, such as ex_Cichlasoma tuyrense_. I would not depend on that link for proper scientific names.


----------



## Skylinemp4 (Mar 28, 2013)

It does look more like a guttulatus with the hump. I already said I was no expert, and I was just trying to help. I wasn't sure how the name would be typed, so I did my best. 
The first picture has a good amount of Paratheraps to compare to, and give ideas of things to look up. That's why I posted it to help him to begin a search of his own.


----------

